# How big of a threat is Chytrid truly?



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

In captivity, most of us take extreme care when putting together our vivariums and such. In the wild, it is decimating amphibian populations. But, how dangerous is it really in captivity?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It has caused massive die off of different species in captivity. For example at one Zoo it wiped out an entire enclosure of Atelopus zeteki in a couple of days. There are other cases. 
In pathnogenic studies in captive populations, it has killed 100% of infected Dendrobates. 
It has been documented in multiple importations of amphibians in mutiple species at multiple importers where quarantine, multiple species, and reuse of enclosures is common. 


snip "In captivity, most of us take extreme care when putting together our vivariums and such "

With moist materials collected from outside that are potential vectors such as mosses, pieces of wood, leaves.....

Given the lack of testing and necropsies performed in frogs that die in the pet trade the true extent of chytrid is currently unknown and the lack of massive die offs may be due to the fact that most frog tanks are kept closer to 80 F where the fungus is less pathnogenic (but can still kill stressed frogs) as opposed to 72 F.. 

Ed


----------

